# Power light on linksys router blinking nonstop



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

We just had a poweroutage for a about 2 seconds, when power came back up, the power light on the router (linksys wrt54g ver 7) started blinking. I unplugged the router, plugged the modem in, and started surfing the net for solutions. One solution I found was on this site. I started reading a thread with a similar problem. Basically, its telling me that the firmware on my router is corrupted and I need to updated it again but by using the tftp.exe program since I can no longer enter the GUI of the router. The instructions I red said I need to assign a static ip first on my computer but it requires the DNS of my router and apparently (according to the instructions I red on the thread here with the same problem) the only way I can get the DNS is to access the GUI of my router and copy it from there. Since I'm unable to do that, I can't set up a static address, I can't use the tftp.exe program (I can't find a site where I can download it anyway); well there's nothing to start until I get that DNS number. I was wondering if I have other options left. I also tried resetting it. It didn't work.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Linksys routers usually have a base IP of 192.168.1.1
subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0
You can set that for DNS and gateway.
Did you first try reseting the router with the reset button
on the back to reset to factory defaults.
With power connected,press it with a straightened paperclip
or something similar,for about 10 seconds.


----------



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

I already did the resetting stuff, I held it for 10 secs, didn't work, then tried 30, didn't work. The power light still keeps blinking. Aren't DNS addresses different from IP addresses? So I can use 192.168.1.1 address as DNS address also? Ok, I'll try it and by the way, can you give me a link to a site where I can download tftp.exe?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://kin.klever.net/pumpkin/binaries
Description.


----------



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

I followed the link. Its a different tftp. What I need is a tftp.exe. The link brought me to a tftp server client. I think that's different. Thanks for all your help, I haven't solved it yet. Been busy. I'll post again on the same topic if there's still something wrong.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pumpkin is tftp software and will push the firmware
to the router if the hardware is not damaged.
I have used it for that purpose before.
Unfortunately the router I was dealing with had
overheating problems and would lose the firmware
after a couple of minutes anyway.


----------



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

I see, Ok, I'll try it


----------



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

I tried it, still didn't work. I put 192.168.1.1 as a DNS server, downloaded pumpkin, actually, I downloaded two other tftp.exe, followed the instuctions I saw on the net and still didn't work. What weirded me out was that i turned my modem and my router off but I was still getting replies from 192.168.1.1. I did put a static ip. I still can't fix it.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Make sure you don't use 192.168.1.1 as a static IP on your computer.
Probably want to use 192.168.1.2
It may just be that the hardware is cooked,but it was worth a try
to salvage it.


----------



## gogwarts (Sep 1, 2010)

so I'll use 192.168.1.2 on m computer but I'l still use 192.168.1.1 as a DNS server?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes,you want to push the firmware to 192.168.1.1
So enter that in pumkin also.


----------

